# Fender Eric Clapton signature, $1200, Orleans



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Have at it gents:

Fender "Blackie" Eric Clapton Signature Series Guitar | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

The day I overcome my dislike of strats my finances are going to take a huge hit.

Forgive my ignorance but is this normal for the trem?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The silver sticker/dot is there when new, to keep the trem arm spring in there. You know, the one most people lose almost instantly after peeling it off.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

JRtele said:


> The day I overcome my dislike of strats my finances are going to take a huge hit.


For your sake my friend, I hope that day never comes!

That being said, I do find them a superb instrument. We would welcome you into our ranks


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> For your sake my friend, I hope that day never comes!
> 
> That being said, I do find them a superb instrument. We would welcome you into our ranks











I actually do own one. Really just for profiling purposes and to keep that tele company.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I might be interested in this, but can someone verify this from the photos?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I didn’t see anything that looked off. If it has the mid boost I would say it’s legit.


----------



## Benny Gutman (Jul 15, 2016)

This looks like a legit Clapton strat for a very good price. Just remember they are close to 8lbs or just over, if weight is an issue.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I must have scrolled right past that last night. On my lengthy list of “guitars I would buy”, black Strats sit at, or very close to the bottom.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Chito said:


> I might be interested in this, but can someone verify this from the photos?


If you buy it, you’re only a couple minutes from my place. You can come by and try it through a bunch of different amps. 😆


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Always deals near Ottawa


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Is this that goofball that posts amazing deals then never replies?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> Is this that goofball that posts amazing deals then never replies?


Nope. No camo blanket.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Always deals near Ottawa


Honestly lol. Where are the London deals? Or maybe we're the problem 🤣


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Always deals near Ottawa


To be fair, it's in Orleans.


----------



## Nathan Hiltz (Mar 28, 2021)

crann said:


> Have at it gents:
> 
> Fender "Blackie" Eric Clapton Signature Series Guitar | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 443171


beautiful!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> If you buy it, you’re only a couple minutes from my place. You can come by and try it through a bunch of different amps. 😆


That is true LOL. 
Its still hasnt sold yet. hmmm


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Nathan Hiltz said:


> beautiful!


Awesome


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

crann said:


> Honestly lol. Where are the London deals? Or maybe we're the problem 🤣


Maybe we just like the gear we own with no need to sell it? Maybe Ottawa water has more than fluoride in it?


----------



## RickKotzen (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm picking it up tonight 

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> If you buy it, you’re only a couple minutes from my place. You can come by and try it through a bunch of different amps. 😆


He can pick up my Firebird while he's there.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

RickKotzen said:


> I'm picking it up tonight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


....and, the outcome? (Pics or it never happened)


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> ....and, the outcome? (Pics or it never happened)


Well I met up with RickKotzen last night for coffee after the purchase and played said EC Stratocaster, she plays very well. He should post pics though. Apparently the seller also had an SRV Strat for the same price.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

jfk911 said:


> Apparently the seller also had an SRV Strat for the same price.


It wasn't his guy, was it? 








So much for "harmless replicas"


I never want to hear anyone try to tell me "but as long as they sell it as a copy...". This is a long one so buckle up. Part 1 I have a $3000 guitar listed on kijiji. About 5 weeks ago, some guy (we'll call Slash) offers me a Gibson Slash AFD Prototype in trade. There were some things that...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## RickKotzen (Jan 12, 2018)

I met the guy last night and everything went smoothly. Great seller. We spent a hour talking about pickups and need stuff. He also had a SRV but I found the neck of the Blackie way more comfortable. The guitar sounds great and I kinda like the Noiseless pickups. It came with a gorgeous hard case and candy.










Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## RickKotzen (Jan 12, 2018)

2manyGuitars said:


> It wasn't his guy, was it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but to be honest, the SRV didn't feel right. I had a bad feeling and didn't make an offer for a package because I couldn't even think of being scammed.

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------

